# Bad Smell in my RV (Rotten eggs)



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok, need some help. I have my gas turned off and when i hook up my rv to the 50 amp serivce i start to smell what apperas to be rotten eggs. I thought it might be my battery, but it looks fine only 2 years old. 


Any body else have this problem?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Refrigerator going out maybe?


----------



## Stealth Mode (May 22, 2004)

I know you said your battery was good. I had a 1 month old battery go bad. Check the water level if you haven't. Check that all of the stove knobs are off.


----------



## Freight Mover (Feb 17, 2013)

Are you camping or is this in storage?
I have been in places the water smells bad. Too much sulfur.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Its your Battery 100% had same problem hooked up to 50amp. Smells like sewer or rotten eggs. Mine was low of water, filled with distilled and didn't fix. I just leave negative lead unhooked. Disconnect asap

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok guys. Thanks for the response. It was the battery. Thanks again!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

quit eating so much beans


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hot water heater maybe need anode


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I always blame that smell on the dog!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

That would be a battery, as I see you have guessed that


----------

